# Eloxalbetrieb gesucht (Mainz & Umgebung)



## Slice93 (7. Dezember 2009)

hi,

kennt jemand von euch einen betrieb, wo man kleinteile eloxieren lassen kann ?
wie schon gesagt, sollte dieser in der mainzer umgebung sein

schonmal im vorraus danke für eure antworten


----------



## Steve37 (8. Dezember 2009)

Slice93 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch einen betrieb, wo man kleinteile eloxieren lassen kann ?
> wie schon gesagt, sollte dieser in der mainzer umgebung sein
> ...




Hi grüß Dich!

schau doch mal da.   http://www.adlergalvano.de/leistungen/leist10.htm

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slice93 (8. Dezember 2009)

danke für die antwort 
ich werd mich dort mal erkundigen


----------



## LostFocus (13. Dezember 2009)

Melde dich mal, ich kan dir da  Sehr Gut weiterhelfen


----------



## Slice93 (13. Dezember 2009)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Melde dich mal, ich kan dir da Sehr Gut weiterhelfen


 
ok, hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## knoxville_rider (16. Januar 2010)

MVG Wiesbaden nähe Äppelallee


----------



## MainzAmRhein (28. Juni 2012)

Adler Galvano in Mainz
MVG Wiesbaden
AHC Oberflächentechnik Weiterstadt


----------

